# Poll: Why do you give out XP?



## TarionzCousin

Why do you give out XP?

Are you consistent?

How often do you run out ("You have given out too much XP in the past 24 hours")?

-------

_Edit_: as soon as I finalized the poll I thought of two more reasons that I give out XP:
1. I give out XP to people who are brand-new/have gray lights under their name;
2. For posts that bring facts into a thread.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I give it for most things, not usually to OP posters, but people with good ideas, or funny pictures, or statements, or particularly wise things, or if I am spreading it to give to those things

I rarely run out unless I am giving it to spread it, which is 90% of my XP.

EDIT: and new users and spam, but I rarely see spam so that does not come up very often.


----------



## Piratecat

I never run out, but I have sneaky xp super-powers (and I think my xp counts more than normal.) I'm consistent about handing it out to someone whose post palpably makes this site more fun or more interesting. If I think "man, that's cool," they get xp.

Mentioning bacon doesn't hurt, either, but it's not mandatory.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Also, I try to stamp out newbie grey kobolds when I find them.

(Ah, I see you noted that in your edit.  Good man.  I'd xp you for that, but you're not weem.)


----------



## Nagol

I give XP to selling/SPAM posts so people will know they've been reported.

Best use I've found for the feature, actually.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

BACON

wait, this is an exception, isn't it. sorry, nothing to see here!


----------



## TarionzCousin

the_orc_within said:


> Good man.  I'd xp you for that, but you're not weem.



This made me laugh. I would give you XP for it, but you're not weem either... [sblock]and I actually just gave you XP a minute ago in another thread.[/sblock]


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I voted for a few, and would have voted for the two in TC's edit.

I don't know how consistent I am.  Sometimes, I don't give out XP to deserving posts because of RW concerns; sometimes I can't due to not having given out enough for it to reset for a particular poster, but remember later on and return to award it.  But not always.

I don't run out very often.  If I do, I take note of who I intended to reward and try to deliver the XP later.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Upon further contemplation, i think what this thread needs is bacon-wrapped weem.


----------



## jonesy

I put out to those that tickle me. Wait, that came out wrong. I give exp to things that make me nod my head in agreement, or smile, or chuckle, or laugh, and grey lights, and points that trump my points, and interesting stuff, and when they just really really deserve it.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Posts I like, posts from posters who post pictures of new dungeon tiles, people who say interesting things.

Whims,

I have never run out in 24 hours and I rarely see the "cannot give to this user..." box.

Occasionally, though. Like the beforementioned Dungeon tiles thing just ten minutes ago.


----------



## IronWolf

I give it out for several reasons.  Generally as a way to say I found a post interesting, funny or well-stated in the case of the more heated discussions.


----------



## Umbran

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Upon further contemplation, i think what this thread needs is bacon-wrapped weem.




For a moment, there, I had to consider if "bacon-wrapped weem" violated the Grandma rule...

...or if maybe Grandma would just want all the bacon-wrapped weem for herself...


----------



## El Mahdi

Umbran said:


> For a moment, there, I had to consider if "bacon-wrapped weem" violated the Grandma rule...
> 
> ...or if maybe Grandma would just want all the bacon-wrapped weem for herself...




How do you know she wouldn't just keep the Weem and hold the bacon...?




TarionzCousin said:


> Why do you give out XP?
> 
> Are you consistent?
> 
> How often do you run out ("You have given out too much XP in the past 24 hours")?





I try to give out XP prioritized the following way:

First and foremost, for posts that are polite and respectful, make a good point, or further the conversation in a constructive manner...even if I disagree with the post.
For useful or interesting links, scoops, or submissions (houserules, pdf's, etc.)
As much as I like to think most XP I give is for the more high-brow reasons listed above, I do give out a lot for clever and funny posts. It's third in priority, but probably first in actual application...
First time posters. Some "Welcome to ENWorld" XP.
And lastly, I find reasons to give it to friends and other posters I like...after I've spread enough around.
I think I'm consistent, but then again...

I try to give out all the XP I'm allowed every day I'm online here, and I try to make it a point to give out more XP than I post. I don't actually accomplish this every day (and there are some days I don't even check in here at ENWorld), but I run out quite often (probably about every other day).


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Umbran said:


> For a moment, there, I had to consider if "bacon-wrapped weem" violated the Grandma rule...
> 
> ...or if maybe Grandma would just want all the bacon-wrapped weem for herself...




Yours is a hard life!

And somewhere out there, the spirits of Lewis Carrol and Salvador Dali are going..."WTF?"


----------



## weem

TarionzCousin said:


> Why do you give out XP?




Most of the time, the XP I give it is to those who reply to a thread of mine with additional info, feedback etc. Often times I am posting for feedback, or sharing ideas and hoping to get more. Responses to those are what I value a lot, so I give XP them. I use it as a way to give thanks to those participating in my 'conversations' - even to those who completely disagree with me 

The rest of the time I give XP varies greatly and would not be considered consistent by any means.

I have not run out of XP to give, but I have been unable to give some to people who I had already XP'd recently (I'm not sure if those aren't the same thing though).


Love the "_Because the poster is weem_" option by the way


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

weem said:


> Love the "_Because the poster is weem_" option by the way




Did you vote for that option?  If so, don't give him XP for starting a good thread as well...

Otherwise, you risk creating an Infinite weem Recursion Loop, and we cant risk that, can we?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Did you vote for that option?  If so, don't give him XP for starting a good thread as well...



Yes he did. I made the poll public, so if you click on one of the numbers you can see who voted for what.


> Otherwise, you risk creating an Infinite weem Recursion Loop, and we cant risk that, can we?



It could be worse:



			
				Hypothetical Scenario said:
			
		

> Dr. Egon Spengler: There's something very important I forgot to tell you about bacon.
> Dr. Peter Venkman: What?
> Dr. Egon Spengler: Don't cross the weems.
> Dr. Peter Venkman: Why?
> Dr. Egon Spengler: It would be bad.
> Dr. Peter Venkman: I'm fuzzy on the whole good/bad thing. What do you mean, "bad"?
> Dr. Egon Spengler: Try to imagine all internet forum posting as you know it stopping instantaneously and every taste bud in your body exploding at the speed of microwaved bacon.
> Dr Ray Stantz: Total baconic reversal.
> Dr. Peter Venkman: Right. That's bad. Okay. All right. Important safety tip. Thanks, Egon.


----------



## LightPhoenix

Generally, I give out XP for posts that contribute to the feeling that is ENW.  I purposefully leave that undefined, but usually it's for people that write insightful commentary on things I'm interested in, and people that are helpful in answering questions.  I only do it sporadically, depending on how much I think the XP system is being abused on any given day.

Also, and I freely admit this is not fair, I am far less likely to give XP to people who have tons of XP.  I may have given weem XP once or twice, but I can't seem to find the list of XP I've given to verify that.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Neener neener!

I can't give TarionzCousin XP right now!

(That's some good stuff- "crossing the weems.")

And remember, kiddies...if someone asks you if you're a Mod, say "Yes!". It will save a lot of trouble from giant marshmallow trolls.


----------



## Nifft

I give out XP because what the hell else am I going to do with the stuff?

You can't eat it, or stab things with it, or even sell it.

Some people like it because if they get enough they can pick some new spells, but apparently I have no class.

"_Like school in July_", -- N


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> And remember, kiddies...if someone asks you if you're a Mod, say "Yes!". It will save a lot of trouble from giant marshmallow trolls.



Mr. Stay-Pufft Marshmallow Nifft would never, ever destroy us.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm thinking Alzirus- the ENWorld Kitten- is far less dangerous than Nifft.

Less spiteful too, if I recall the Metatroll thread properly.


----------



## TarionzCousin

Only one person so far has admitted to giving out random XP. Let's change that. I summon [MENTION=84774]surfarcher[/MENTION]!


----------



## El Mahdi

Dannyalcatraz said:


> ...And remember, kiddies...if someone asks you if you're a Mod, say "Yes!". It will save a lot of trouble from giant marshmallow trolls.




Good thing that Morrus has already gotten rid of all of our moldy Babylonian Sumerian Mods...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I give out xp for science, for example, figuring out how much you have to give before you can give it to the same person (29) etc. much of my work is done with surfarcher as well, and darjr has helped us out with this before.


----------



## weem

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Did you vote for that option?




Of course I did


----------



## Nifft

El Mahdi said:


> Good thing that Morrus has already gotten rid of all of our moldy Babylonian Sumerian Mods...



 Well, it's not like he had a choice. It's winter. The Summerian mods will be back in May.

Oh wait, I forgot about the NZ mods... Plain Sailing is probably Summerian right now.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

an option for if you wished to pursue it would be to create another account, then give yourself XP, but that seems like more work than it is worth.


----------



## the Jester

You left out one of my bigguns: I give xp for anything that I perceive to be community service, whether it's posting a link to an interesting article, making a community resource (e.g. editable pdf character sheet, collection of cool maps) or doing something that actively helps one or more members of the community here, or the community as a whole.


----------



## UnknownAtThisTime

I'm sad to find that "To see what level one becomes a *Heffalump *or* Woozle*" was not a poll option.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

I give out XP to inexperienced posters in an effort to build an army of sycophants who owe their entire EN World reputation to me.  

One day I will use that army to take over EN World and use the awesome powers I will gain to destroy weem and declare myself to be the Supreme Weeming!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Definition of ENWorldism: belief in a Supreme weem!

(who SEEMS to be an intelligent designer, at least to me)

So, as if this thread...does weem seem to be a meme, or is that a dream?


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

No it's not a dream: Weem is _memis in extremis_. 

And this convinces me that he derives his near-divine superpowers from having one of _the most rhymable names around_!  I mean come one, the dude rhymes with scream, team, jet stream, astrobleme, supreme, and ice cream.  

Yes, even _bacon ice cream_.  

Sorry, no one can possibly compete against that.  The next most rhymable name on the xp list appears to be "Scribble", and that sounds like "tribble", which puts him right out of contention for the throne.  Then there's "Nifft", which just sounds like "pffft", or maybe "gift", which is nice... but it's sure not "ice cream".


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

the_orc_within said:


> No it's not a dream: Weem is _memis in extremis_.
> 
> And this convinces me that he derives his near-divine superpowers from having one of _the most rhymable names around_!  I mean come one, the dude rhymes with scream, team, jet stream, astrobleme, supreme, and ice cream.
> 
> Yes, even _bacon ice cream_.
> 
> Sorry, no one can possibly compete against that.  The next most rhymable name on the xp list appears to be "Scribble", and that sounds like "tribble", which puts him right out of contention for the throne.  Then there's "Nifft", which just sounds like "pffft", or maybe "gift", which is nice... but it's sure not "ice cream".




Well, without looking at the list, there are still some very rhymable names on this site.  There's Morrus, of chorus...and Rouse might grouse around the house.


----------



## TarionzCousin

the_orc_within said:


> The next most rhymable name on the xp list appears to be "Scribble"



What? You're just not trying hard enough.

TarionzCousin
Posting by the dozen,
Putting words together makin'
Intelligent discussion.
Say it out loud for 
Top verbal percussion.

Gonna catch that spaz
Dannyalcatraz.
Get more XP than him
'Cause I got more pizzazz
--and I know his secret identity:
It's Jason Mraz!

(TC drops microphone and poses looking 'tough')


----------



## Theo R Cwithin

Dude, that's brilliant!  
It's not a fight to the death to claim the top spot; instead, _it.  is.  a.  *RAP OFF*_!

(Of course, you'll never actually catch up to weem.)
(Though _looking 'tough'_ is a nice effort.)
(I'm just sayin'.)


----------



## Ahnehnois

the Jester said:


> You left out one of my bigguns: I give xp for anything that I perceive to be community service, whether it's posting a link to an interesting article, making a community resource (e.g. editable pdf character sheet, collection of cool maps) or doing something that actively helps one or more members of the community here, or the community as a whole.



Much the same. An XP is to me a way of saying thanks for something useful, especially now that you can put a comment inside the post you're crediting.


----------



## the Jester

Oh, and another one- I cover other folks when they can't rep someone for whatever reason. (I give rep pretty liberally; I'm happy when I run out.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> What? You're just not trying hard enough.
> 
> TarionzCousin
> Posting by the dozen,
> Putting words together makin'
> Intelligent discussion.
> Say it out loud for
> Top verbal percussion.
> 
> Gonna catch that spaz
> Dannyalcatraz.
> Get more XP than him
> 'Cause I got more pizzazz
> --and I know his secret identity:
> It's Jason Mraz!
> 
> (TC drops microphone and poses looking 'tough')



**BOOOoooom** tik-tik-tik-tik
**BOOOoooom** tik-tik-tik-tik
"TC took it
EZ
makin' rhymes so cheesy
Gotta' make sure my stuff's breezy, ain't wheezy

**BOOOoooom** tik-tik-tik-tik
**BOOOoooom** tik-tik-tik-tik

DA rockin'
All day
Droppin' knowledge, so "Yay!"
TC- no XP from me today.  TOUCHÉ!"

(pulls up hoodie and turns back to mic)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Welcome to the RPGeek version of _Eight Mile_!

(Maybe we can convince Patton Oswalt to play me...in blackface, a la Robert Downey in _Tropic Thunder_.)


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Welcome to the RPGeek version of _Eight Mile_!



It's "*EN Mile!*"

Look, if you had one shot, or one opportunity
To seize all the loot you ever wanted--One monster--
Would you capture it or just let it slip?

You better lose yourself in the magic, the moment
You own it, you better toss that d-twenty
You only get one throw, do not miss your chance to roll
This crit hit comes once in a lifetime yo


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> (Maybe we can convince Patton Oswalt to play me...in blackface, a la Robert Downey in _Tropic Thunder_.)



In the upcoming EN Mile movie, I want to be played by Robert Downey Jr. à la _Restoration_. I have the hair.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just had a vision of Eminem as a Halfling or Gnome Bard...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just had a vision of Eminem as a Halfling or Gnome Bard...




weem?


----------



## weem

GandalfMithrandir said:


> weem?




Haha, that would make an interesting image indeed, but I probably won't get to it.

Speaking of images, did you see my latest?

It's the Golden Girls playing D&D with Wil Wheaton, in the middle of an iconic bar fight... framed in bacon...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/general-rpg-discussion/298175-1000th-post-whats-your-best-type-post.html#post5402358


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Just had a vision of Eminem as a Halfling or Gnome Bard...



Look at those eyes; do you think he likes being a gnome?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Saw the image of Wheaton and the Golden Girls and had an epiphany: because I do my thing with only words and weem uses stunning visual imagery, I may just be the Zork to his World of Warcraft.

And I'm OK with that.


----------



## El Mahdi

TarionzCousin said:


> In the upcoming EN Mile movie, I want to be played by Robert Downey Jr. à la _Restoration_. I have the hair.




That's cool...because you definitely don't want it to be Robert Downey Jr. à la _Less Than Zero_...


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> Look at those eyes; do you think he likes being a gnome?




"Hi, my name is (what?)
my name is (who?)
my name is
Short Shady"

(the rest would be a taaaaad racy for this site...but I wish I could go further, because then I could include Dr. Dre as a Svirfneblin!)


----------



## Orius

weem said:


> Most of the time, the XP I give it is to those who reply to a thread of mine with additional info, feedback etc. Often times I am posting for feedback, or sharing ideas and hoping to get more. Responses to those are what I value a lot, so I give XP them. I use it as a way to give thanks to those participating in my 'conversations' - even to those who completely disagree with me




Wait, weem _gives_ XP?  I thought he was some kind of XP singularity where the XP density was so high as to create a gravitational field from which no XP could escape.  



the Jester said:


> Oh, and another one- I cover other folks when they can't rep someone for whatever reason. (I give rep pretty liberally; I'm happy when I run out.)




I've done that in the past too, given proxy xp.  

Generally, I tend to give when someone makes a funny post, when someone gives a good idea, when someone agrees with me, or when someone makes a good argument.  A lot of it is a matter of whim, so randomly goes in there too.

I've also noticied that I'm currently tapped out in giving XP to weem, Dannyalcatraz and Tarionzcousin all at the same time.  I wonder if this is a good omen or bad.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

We are the Triumvirate of Funny that lives within your braaaaaaaain!


----------



## El Mahdi

Orius said:


> Wait, weem _gives_ XP? I thought he was some kind of XP singularity where the XP density was so high as to create a gravitational field from which no XP could escape...




It's Hawking-Weem XP...


----------



## TarionzCousin

Orius said:
			
		

> I've also noticied that I'm currently tapped out in giving XP to weem, Dannyalcatraz and Tarionzcousin all at the same time. I wonder if this is a good omen or bad.






Dannyalcatraz said:


> We are the Triumvirate of Funny that lives within your braaaaaaaain!



Yes, this is that semi-mythical _menage a troi_ you've heard so much about. See picture below for additional information.


----------



## Piratecat

I've been tremendously tempted to rename level 19 "the Exclusive Club for Weem," but I like Morrus's current label too much.


----------



## jonesy

Can you do individual exp titles?


I was just thinking about a certain someone.


----------



## Lanefan

I sometimes give out xp for a witty, intelligent, or funny (or all three at once) post.  Or one that has something useful to say. Or one that says what I was trying to say and-or wanting to say only better.

I sometimes give out xp because I want to add a short comment or reply to a post and using the 'add xp' feature is faster and easier than replying.  Takes up less space, too.

My problem is that I always seem to want to give xp to the same people...

Lan-"when weem hits 1000 xp does he MIRV into lots of little weems?"-efan


----------



## surfarcher

TarionzCousin said:


> Only one person so far has admitted to giving out random XP. Let's change that. I summon @surfarcher!




*yawn*stretch* You called?

I've been on a month of holiday leave ... Haven't even logged on here in that time 

How is folks?


----------



## Scott DeWar

How can you vote twice on the poll.

Surf archer, you might actually want to start at the beginning of this thread.

and to whome it may concern:
*BACON!*


----------



## El Mahdi

Scott DeWar said:


> *BACON!*




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug_iluxQ1IQ]YouTube - It's Beggin Time[/ame]


----------



## surfarcher

Scott DeWar said:


> Surf archer, you might actually want to start at the beginning of this thread.




Please! Mercy! I just jumped in and said hello because I got that mention flag


----------



## Scott DeWar

surfarcher said:


> Please! Mercy! I just jumped in and said hello because I got that mention flag



ah. apparently the subject of random xp came up and you were mentioned as being someone who would vote on the poll to be a random xp giver


----------



## surfarcher

*heh* 

Well I voted.  

It's multiple choice so I went through and ticked each to which I'd honestly answer "yes".

In the end there were three I didn't tick. (Guess which)


----------



## Scott DeWar

I actually guessed and was right. I verified by looking at the names.

by the way, Anyone, who is Brannich Blacksmoke ?


----------



## DumbPaladin

I don't know if it's already been mentioned, but one option not on the poll: giving XP to new users of EN World.


----------



## Scott DeWar

DumbPaladin said:


> I don't know if it's already been mentioned, but one option not on the poll: giving XP to new users of EN World.




mentioned in a post, but not in the poll. A good reason none the less. But i still like cake.


----------



## DumbPaladin

Scott DeWar said:


> mentioned in a post, but not in the poll. A good reason none the less. But i still like cake.




Well, since I've got INT 8, I don't have many skill points to throw around ... but with my 0 ranks in Craft (Yummy cake) and a -1 penalty, I'm willing to try and bake you some ...


----------



## Scott DeWar

That looks like a masterwork cake to me, let me take some insulin and I will get right to eating it!


----------



## DumbPaladin

It's Angel Food cake, of course.  Enjoy!   

0


----------



## Scott DeWar

Angel food cake has no glucose, so it is ok for me to eat! Its quite heavenly!


----------

